# Weatherman vs. Cockroach



## Juneplum (Jan 10, 2007)

K, i dunno if any of you guys saw this, but i nearly peed my pants when I watched  it on VH1's Best year ever show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGz2K8GRSEw

i *HATE *cockroaches so this would be me!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i *HATE *cockroaches so this would be me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
And me, too. I remember seeing this on YouTube and I'm still on his side......His queenery is hilarious though.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 10, 2007)

LOL oh gheeeeez that was tooooooooooooooo funny ........ lol


----------



## medusalox (Jan 10, 2007)

I love that guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how he's all professional deep-man-voice, and then he sees the bug and WHAM! Little girlie screaming! Seriously, makes me so happy!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2007)

What a wimp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 10, 2007)

This is awesome! His queenery gets me too!
I f-in hate raoches though and I swear those things charge at you.
I haven't seen one in ages, thank goodness.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 10, 2007)

I seen this a long time ago, and it's still funny. And yes his "queenery" came out. LOL


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 10, 2007)

^Roaches do that to you, LOL!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^Roaches do that to you, LOL!_

 
That would be spiders for me. LOL I'm used to roaches we have what I like to call 747's in Hawaii that fly.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 10, 2007)

**Heebie Jeebies**We have those in New Orleans...


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_LOL I'm used to roaches we have what I like to call 747's in Hawaii that fly._

 
Good lord that's not cool.
I hate roaches, spiders and snakes ahhhh snakes nooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 11, 2007)

and he's here in florida too! dude, i laughed SO hard when i saw this


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 11, 2007)

lol i have to post on this thead again....lolo let DH watch thislast night after work and he was rolling............. bwuahahahhahhahaha " gotta watch it again" its such an uplifted feeling i get when i watch this lol


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 11, 2007)

Lol. I haven't seen it on here (since I'm working) but I remember seeing it on one of those funny tv specials. Yes, he let everyone know when he hollered.


----------

